# Has anyone had pennies left on doorstep?



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Am desperate for advice pls.
I am currently in hospital with my daughter and have just had a calk from my 16yr old saying 2p has been left on our doorstep.
My husband is currently out walking dogs and she doesnt know what to do.
Has anyone else had this -am assuming its a sign that the house is a possible target for thieves 
Have posted on local facebook and others have had it in the past but didnt say what to do.
We run a dig care business too so have told her to make sure signs are off the car.
Thanks x


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Surely it is more likely that a penny has fallen out of someones pocket?
I would assume if leaving a sign for theft it would be a visible sign...something about 100 times more visible than a penny!
Pick up penny, place in coin pot
Then continue to do what you should do anyway...ie don't leave dogs out unless attended and lock up well at night or when leaving.

Traditionally a penny on doorstep is good luck...or some say a message from passed loved ones.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

There are a lot if scaremongering stories on the Internet about theives marking properties - most have been proven to be urban myths 
As @kare says it makes no sense - just be sensible with your security as normal.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

In this day and age surely there is a better sign to leave than a penny on a doorstep!

These "marks" that dog thefts are suppose to leave is nothing but urban myths!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I would have thought they'd just give the address to the 'collector', insteading of pratting around with tiny little signals.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Perhaps one of you dropped it on your way out or in? Or a visiting customer / the postman / a catalogue distributor did so? 

There is more than likely a much more reasonable explanation for this than "house is being targeted by thieves" 

Don't panic yourself over it so much, I find it highly unlikely that this is meant as a "marker" to show where to loot. Keep up with your usual home security practises and just chalk this down as a normal everyday occurrence


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

If you are concerned let the police know, chances are it will be nothing but given neither of you are home it might give you all peace of mind.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't drop coins and not notice occasionally? If you believed the fb scare scaremongers everything and anything is a sign of dog thieves. We have the internet and mobiles now, you really think they can't contact each other instantly with the address?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen this a few times on the internet its a myth so don't worry about it more likely someone like the postman dropped it


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks all. It has happened to a few people round here and it was delibrately placed -it was very unlikely to have fallen out of a pocket onto the treshold.
The dogs are not left unattended and if anyone was lurking Kaiser would let us know. Probably did panic a bit but it doesnt help that i'm stuck so far away in hospital 
Thanks
Elaine


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

If I was a dog theif and wanted to mark a house, leaving a penny would be a really stupid idea. Surely 9 times out of 10 said penny will be picked up (by someone thinking it's their lucky day) before the dognapper comes. I'd use a proper marker that will still be there later. I suspect someone's just dropped it.


----------

